# What is your string material of choice for Recurves?



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

I only use 8125g or 8190 for my recurve.. Ive been told not to use 452x, but never asked why.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

452 has less stretch than traditional recurve strings since it has vectran along with Dyneema. I prefer 8190, Dyna10 or 8125.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

other than just preferring the 8125 or 8190, is there anything wrong about using 452x on a recurve? someone also said that it might be bad for the limbs to use 425x for recurves?


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

From BCY Fibers Web Site:

67% SK75 Dyneema®, 33% Vectran. Good arrow speed. More strand count flexibility and *better looking two color strings*. No creep; completely stable.* Available in 45 colors. *


Must be good, it has 45 colors....


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Two of my 2010 Martin stickbows came equipped from the factory with a "proprietary blend - made for Martin" 452 string (as I was told by them on the phone when I inquired as to the string). These strings were Flemish, and shot very well on each of these excellent bows. So, in my experience, the 452 is a good string material on a one-piece, modern wooden bow.

The go-to material for making my own strings has been D97 for the low-stretch, and B50 for the Dacron. 

I recently received two stickbows from a bowyer who placed Brownell Astro Flight on each (Flemish). Very similar to the feel of D97, but the Astro Flight seemed to settle into brace faster than D97, and with less creep. I then bought a spool of Astro Flight and made an endless string for one of my longbows out of it. Again, fast to settle into brace with minimal creep, and the bow shoots just as fine as it did before.

The next string I make will be a Flemish of the Astro Flight on one of my D97 bows to get a better feel for the material in contrast to the D97. However, my three bows with the Astro Flight are quite happy so far, so I am happy, too. 

These are stickbows, not ILF's, so take my commentary with a grain of the appropriate salt based upon what you may desire out of a string material.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I've been shooting 8190 great string material,no stretch but WAY loud....


Dewayne


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

It seemed to me i got more stretch from the 8190 then the 8125.. But you are right about the 8190 being loud.. I just had a 8125 made an boy is it quiet compared to the 8190.. Im still not sure which i like better

I did see a higher FPS with the 8190.. SO ill probably use it for outdoor and use the 8125 for the indoor stuff.


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

Shot a Rhino 12 strand flemish string all summer at 42# OTF and 6.2 GPP, shooting daily throughout summer added just 6 twists from time string was new. Great feel, quiet and very stable with no fuzzing. Now shooting a few endless loop string in 16 strand 8125G which is nearly as stable with a nice feel and low noise. Ultra Cam was equal in stability and noise to Rhino with excessive fuzzing from arm guard/ chest protector contact.

May build a Rhino endless loop to try next, other than price, great stuff!


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I've been using 8125 for last few years and tried 8190 last month, I cannot tell any noticeable speed/noise difference, I used 14 strand 8125 with Halo .019 and 24 strand 8190 and .014 Halo, the 8190 seems to work well with the Hex6 limbs giving a softer and more consistent shot but what I like best is 8190 has less wax and the Halo serving stays put, I had all kinds of problems with 8125 and Halo.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

8125 for nearly 10 years now. I see no reason to change.


----------



## Mika Savola (Sep 2, 2008)

8125 is smooth and silent


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

Angel Majesty I moved over to it after comparing it to 8125 which is a good material. But the Angel does not change the brace height after warm up 8125 would always move about 2mm also the Angel strings are a bit more durable it takes a bit more shooting before it starts to go fuzzy.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

8125g


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

D97


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a 452 string, as does my daughter - both bows are recurves. It looks like one you'd see on a compound bow. I didn't choose the material because I prefer it - it was what the shop had. It's a string, and it works. I haven't noticed any creep/stretch. I have, however, noticed that they get fuzzy pretty fast, even with frequent waxing. They did look very nice when they were new though.

Next string I buy will probably be 8125 based upon others' recommendations, but there's nothing inherently wrong with using a 452 string. 

-Kent W.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

angel dyneema


Chris


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

I tried D97, 8190 and Angel.
D97 was nice, solid and consistent for me. 8190 was loud and but a little faster. On the recommendation of a fellow ATer, I tried Angel. Seems a little faster than D97, based on tuning...not chrono. The Angel just feels really nice as well, if that makes sense.


----------

